# Unmount



## ghyde (Sep 19, 2002)

What is the terminal command to unmount a volume?  I've found that whenever my internet connection lapses, I lose access to my windows volume.  And even if I eject the alias, it's still registers as mounted, which keeps me from remounting it so I can access it.

Thank you.


----------



## davidbrit2 (Sep 19, 2002)

I think disktool will be your best bet. Run it without arguments to see the options, and suit the command to fit your needs.

The "standard" UNIX unmount command is umount, but I find that it doesn't cooperate well with the automounter sometimes.


----------



## ghyde (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks David

I am unfamiliar with disktool.  Can you elaborate?

Also, I've tried unmount <volume name> and keep getting an Unknown Command response. Does it make a difference that I'm in the Volumes directory at the time of issuing the unmount command?


----------



## BSDimwit (Sep 19, 2002)

try the following...in a terminal window.

sudo umount -f /insert_mount_point_here

and that should do the trick.


----------



## ghyde (Sep 19, 2002)

This is what happens when I tried your cmd:

_[bluedog:~] greghyde% cd /volumes
[bluedog:/volumes] greghyde% ls
Secondcreek.My documents  Secondcreek.Secondcreek   greghyde
[bluedog:/volumes] greghyde% sudo unmount -f /Secondcreek.Secondcreek
Password:
sudo: unmount: command not found
[bluedog:/volumes] greghyde% _ 

The Secondcreek mount points should no longer exist since I changed the name of that directory <volume>.


----------



## level9 (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghyde _sudo: unmount: command not found[/B]


It's "umount" not "unmount".


----------



## ghyde (Sep 19, 2002)

Well, that did it, then.  BTW, when Connect to Server looks for servers, it lists the PC volume twice; once as just a SMB vloume, the other with SMB volume and IP address.

What's the difference?

Also, the Old names of the volumes still appear in the Volumes directory (when I ls).  How come??

And while we're on the subject of connecting, anyone know why the password for my Mac (or Any password) is incorrect (when I try to open it from windows Network Neighborhood?)

I've tried the logon passwords for Both windows AND OS X (which I KNOW I'm entering correctly).


----------



## BSDimwit (Sep 19, 2002)

if you are running osx.2 and did an upgrade instead of a fresh install, you have to change your password for it to run the smbpasswd program which sets your samba passwd.

So change your password then change it back, and it should work.


----------



## ghyde (Sep 19, 2002)

I did a fresh install, And have done the password change thing numerious times since then, to no avail.


----------



## BSDimwit (Sep 19, 2002)

wish I could help you then,  if you have the windows sharing enabled and you have changed your password, the I don't know what else to try.


----------



## ghyde (Sep 19, 2002)

The firewall is on with only Windows file sharing and Printer sharing allowed.  Is this as it should be?


----------

